# Stupid question about Stuffed peppers



## larry_stewart (Jan 5, 2016)

Every time I make stuffed peppers or find a recipe for stuffed peppers, it always calls for green peppers.  Is there any reason why i wouldn't stuff a red, yellow, orange ... pepper?

Just curious.

Also, while I've got your attention, I will be making stuffed peppers this week.  Although Im a vegetarian, I have access to a chopped meat substitute , and i do eat dairy, so if anyone has any suggestions of how they stuff their peppers , Id be interested.  Ill take care of the vegetarian conversions, so all ideas welcome.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2016)

No such thing as a stupid question!  Any color of pepper can be stuffed.  Red, yellow, and orange peppers have more flavor IMHO.  

Shredded cabbage or sauerkraut, rice, and a seasoned tomato sauce might be a nice stuffing.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 5, 2016)

You sure can, I stuff red bells all the time. One of my faves is red or orange bells stuffed with quinoa (or brown rice) drained black beans, tomato sauce, onions and spinach. They're delicious! Very similar to this one:

Stuffed Peppers with Quinoa Recipe - Allrecipes.com


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2016)

Agree with Dawg and Cheryl. I prefer the flavor of brightly colored bell peppers, too. They're fully ripe, so they're sweeter. 

I stuffed and froze several packages of red bell peppers from last summer's garden. I did some with traditional European flavors and some with Mexican flavors. Rice, black beans and corn seasoned with chile powder, Mexican oregano and cilantro would be good.


----------



## Addie (Jan 5, 2016)

All of the above is right on!

Green peppers are actually unripe red peppers. And they tend to have (according to my taste buds) a slightly bitterness to them. Go with the colored ones. Have yourself a fiesta of colored peppers. Buy just a couple of each color. The only drawback is that they do tend to cost more than the green ones. 

The colored ones look so much prettier in a large frittata for a crowd.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 5, 2016)

I agree with all of the above.  It was just one of those things I never really thought about until my wife just asked me, why not use a red pepper.  I guess Ive been making them so long, before the colored peppers were readily available ( other than the red ones that have been around forever in the basic markets)


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2016)

Addie said:


> Green peppers are actually unripe red peppers. And they tend to have (according to my taste buds) a slightly bitterness to them.



Or yellow or orange or purple. They *are* more bitter *because* they're unripe. The sugar in them hasn't developed yet.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 5, 2016)

They are usually cheaper... maybe that's it.

Why not try a stuffing based on your rice/lentil experiment??


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 5, 2016)

I like to stuff mine with leftover jambalaya. If you have a vegetarian recipe for jambalaya, go for it!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 5, 2016)

I looked at all Two of my stuffed pepper recipes.  One basically said see what's in the frig. Put it in.   Why I kept such a  miniscule recipe is beyond logic,  it must have some hidden importance somewhere !?!

What I have learned about peppers.  Look for ones with 4 feet/ hips as they balance better when cooking as opposed to the 3 footed ones.  I also cut them from top to bottom rather than just cut the tops off or cutting around the equator.  I think they hold more stuffing, or you can pile it up higher.  

My favorite way to make peppers ( no recipe) is  Tex-Mex/ SW flavors.  Any combo of chilies, jalapenos, cumin, oregano, chopped tomatoes, corn, zukes, black olives, salsa;   add to a (burger)- rice or pinto beans mix.  The reason I like this way , is because you can use leftover stuffing for tacos or burritos the next day or use taco mix to stuff the peppers.   I also do the same with stuffed zucchinis.    Top with a little cheese. Versatile.  

I have only used green/ red bells at home.    When growing garden peppers, it is  like earning a prize if the growing season lasts  late enough for red peppers to develop.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 5, 2016)

Whiskadoodle said:


> What I have learned about peppers.  Look for ones with 4 feet/ hips as they balance better when cooking as opposed to the 3 footed ones.  I also cut them from top to bottom rather than just cut the tops off or cutting around the equator.  I think they hold more stuffing, or you can pile it up higher.



Excellent advice. Don't cut the tops off at all. Sometimes you can split the stem for the two halves. It makes for a very pretty presentation. I always prefer red peppers, and fire roast them before stuffing.
Here's a picture of mine, although they're stuffed with meat.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 5, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Excellent advice. Don't cut the tops off at all. Sometimes you can split the stem for the two halves. It makes for a very pretty presentation. I always prefer red peppers.



Ive actually seen this done with stuffed artichokes.
I was at a wedding, and the first appetizer served was stuffed artichokes.  When I saw this written on the table menu, the first thing that went through my mind was ' What a pain in the butt its going to be for them to prep and stuff 200 artichokes'.  They then served them, split in 1/2 and stuffed.

Still a pain in the butt , I'm sure, but a lot easier than stuffing an uncut artichoke.  Trimming them and cleaning them whole is a real treat.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 5, 2016)

Green peppers are just what it is green. I rarely if ever use green peppers. Any color would be better. I am not a vegetarian, but love stuffed bell peppers. I stuff with rice, that is seasoned with sauteed onions and carrots.


----------



## rayoerg (Jan 5, 2016)

I use all four colored peppers to stuff with ground turkey and the turn out to taste great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 5, 2016)

Try stuffing the long light green Cubanelle peppers.





We have an Italian restaurant that stuffs them with a four cheese filling and bakes them in a screaming hot oven until the peppers sort of collapse, begin to blister, the filling gets gooey and starts to brown.  If you do try to stuff these cut off the very tip of the pepper so as you stuff the pepper air will be released from inside the pepper, it will make the job much easier.  These are also good stuffed with a standard meatball mix and served with side of marinara sauce.

This recipe sounds similar to the one I mentioned, minus the lemon and baked at a higher temperature.

Stuffed Cubanelle Peppers | The FruitGuys


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2016)

Mmmm.  

This thread is putting thoughts of chiles rellanos in my brain, even though they're made with green poblanos, not bell peppers.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Mmmm.
> 
> This thread is putting thoughts of chiles rellanos in my brain, even though they're made with green poblanos, not bell peppers.



I love those but the thought of battering and frying them puts me off making them myself. Do you have another method?

I just took some frozen stuffed bells out of the freezer and am heating them up in the toaster oven for dinner


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> I love those but the thought of battering and frying them puts me off making them myself. Do you have another method?
> 
> 
> 
> I just took some frozen stuffed bells out of the freezer and am heating them up in the toaster oven for dinner




Today's method was calling the nearest Mexican restaurant for takeout, and sending DH to pick them up!

My poblanos this year were pathetically small.  I did blister, peel, and freeze them though.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Today's method was calling the nearest Mexican restaurant for takeout, and sending DH to pick them up!
> 
> My poblanos this year were pathetically small.  I did blister, peel, and freeze them though.



 I like that method. I never thought to call our local Mexican restaurant for takeout. Thanks! 

I'm going to make sure we get seeds for poblanos this year. We had lots of Fresnos last year.


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm definitely in the camp of anything BUT green bells.  I'll use them in really long-cooking recipes, but really prefer colored peppers for anything else.  I an just not that fond of them.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 5, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Mmmm.
> 
> This thread is putting thoughts of chiles rellanos in my brain, even though they're made with green poblanos, not bell peppers.



Now you've gone and done it.

I WANT some chiles rellenaos!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 5, 2016)

Both stuffed bells and Chiles Rellenos are going on the menu this week! I'll make the stuffed bells, but the Chiles Rellenos will be take out from my fave Mexican restaurant.  I'd love to make CR, but it's just not practical to go to the time and trouble to make them for one.   

Just another reason why I love DC!  I'm always inspired.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2016)

Katie H said:


> Now you've gone and done it.
> 
> I WANT some chiles rellenaos!!!!!!!!




I KNOW!  We'll blame Larry.

BTW, ours were delicious, and came with rice and beans.  The lady said they'd be ready for pickup in 5 minutes, and they were!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 5, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I KNOW!  We'll blame Larry.
> 
> BTW, ours were delicious, and came with rice and beans.  The lady said they'd be ready for pickup in 5 minutes, and they were!



Ill gladly take the blame 

and now that you brought it up, I really love the Mexican rice and beans.  Ive never come anywhere close to duplicating it at home.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't forget, there's always Chili Relleno casserole for a quick easy fix.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> Ill gladly take the blame
> 
> 
> 
> and now that you brought it up, I really love the Mexican rice and beans.  Ive never come anywhere close to duplicating it at home.




  See what you started, Larry?  We do have a tendency to, um, go off-topic at times here!

Why not start a new thread about rice and beans?  It otherwise might get buried in your fun pepper thread.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 5, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Don't forget, there's always Chili Relleno casserole for a quick easy fix.




That's right, Kay!  I have got to make your casserole for my fix.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 5, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> That's right, Kay!  I have got to make your casserole for my fix.



Me, too!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh, yes....chile relleno casserole is my go-to....but sometimes I get a craving for 'real' chiles rellenos....anaheims or poblanos stuffed with cheese, coated with batter and fried, with spicy red sauce and served with rice and beans.  YUM.

That's when I count on my fave Mexican restaurant to help me out.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 6, 2016)

I've had bad experiences in "authentic" Mexican restaurants around here with really great Chili Rellenos. IMO, they must be done fresh to order.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 6, 2016)

Completely agree with you, Kay. There's a tiny little 5-table mom and pop Mex restaurant here that makes them to order, when they have the fresh ingredients.  Usually they do, but it's a bit of a wait. Worth it, though. 

I've also been turned away when they didn't have fresh chiles and batter.


----------



## Addie (Jan 6, 2016)

Who ever said being a vegetarian was a setup for boring eating. Geesh Larry, one simple question and look what you started. Pretty soon the neighborhood will be empty. Everyone is running to their favorite Mexican restaurant.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 6, 2016)

Speaking of the deep fried Chilis rellenos, I got this last time I went to the Mexican restaurant, and I was disappointed because they clearly made them in advance and for them.  Maybe they stuffed and froze, then deep-fried just prior to serving, but it definitely tasted freezer burnt.  I understand that restaurants have to take certain shortcuts and pre-prep things to make the night go smoothly , but it shouldn't sacrifice the quality and taste of the food.


----------



## puffin3 (Jan 6, 2016)

I like to use cooked Jasmine rice/mushrooms/sauteed sweet onion.


----------



## letscook (Jan 6, 2016)

I actually prefer using red peppers,  I also use orzo a lot instead of rice. 
my favorite is using a hot Italian sausage, and orzo, chopped tomatoes, onion garlic, S&P chopped parsley little basil.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 6, 2016)

We grow peppers and when we have an abundance of red bells, we make stuffed peppers.
I prefer them to the green pepper and red, yellow, brown or green can be used and interchanged at will.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 6, 2016)

ok, now I want Mexican food.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 7, 2016)

My post got lost in space.  When I was still working, I got into the habit of pre-cooking everything.  Seed and blanch the peppers, brown the meat, cook the rice, combine the filling and stuff the peppers and refrigerate the casserole.  The next day it just needed heated up in the microwave when I got home from work.  I still do that now out of habit.

I have seen those bags of little colored peppers and considered making miniature stuffed peppers as appetizers for a party, but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 7, 2016)

CarolPa said:


> My post got lost in space. When I was still working, I got into the habit of pre-cooking everything. Seed and blanch the peppers, brown the meat, cook the rice, combine the filling and stuff the peppers and refrigerate the casserole. The next day it just needed heated up in the microwave when I got home from work. I still do that now out of habit.
> 
> *I have seen those bags of little colored peppers and considered making miniature stuffed peppers as appetizers for a party, but haven't tried it yet.*


 
Trisha Yearwood made them on her show last year, and I thought they were so cute!  I'd love to use the mini peppers for an appy sometime, too.  I'd roast them a little first as I usually do.  
Mini Stuffed Peppers Recipe : Trisha Yearwood : Food Network


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2016)

Several decades ago I used to make stuffed peppers, until I realized that I really didn't like the green peppers. I haven't made them since then. I love the idea of stuffing ripe bell peppers. I think that will be getting made here soon.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2016)

taxlady said:


> Several decades ago I used to make stuffed peppers, until I realized that I really didn't like the green peppers. I haven't made them since then. I love the idea of stuffing ripe bell peppers. I think that will be getting made here soon.



I felt the same as you Taxi, and I quit making them. I think it was here that turned me on to the red ones sometime ago, and I need to make more soon.
I bet you'll be happy you did.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I felt the same as you Taxi, and I quit making them. I think it was here that turned me on to the red ones sometime ago, and I need to make more soon.
> I bet you'll be happy you did.


Definitely going to try it, probably with red, yellow, and orange, even the purple/brown ones, if I find them at the health food store. That way we will know if some colours are better tasting than others.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2016)

I used to use _The New York Times Natural Foods Cook Book_ a lot. I still use it on occasion. I found a link to it in various formats. Here it is in PDF format. https://ia801406.us.archive.org/33/items/naturalfoodscook031099mbp/naturalfoodscook031099mbp.pdf

The stuffed peppers are on page 92 and 93.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 7, 2016)

I guess I'm the odd person out here because I LOVE stuffed green bells.  Sometimes I'm in the mood for a green one.  I just bought a red one today though for making a stuffed pepper in the next couple of days.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 7, 2016)

Prior to posting this thread I had already bought 4 green peppers to stuff. ( that's when my wife asked, why not stuff a red pepper?)

Anyway, they all went.  it was kind of a stuff it with whatever i had left in the fridge.

Better the next day, cause the stuffing mixture absorbed more of the pepper flavor.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 7, 2016)

Absolutely nothing wrong with stuffed green peppers!


----------



## CraigC (Jan 8, 2016)

If I use green peppers for stuffing they are pablanos. Rellenos don't have to be battered and fried, just go naked! You could use a vege version of picadillo. The filling used in cabbage rolls would work well. So would dirty rice. Try subbing portobello mushrooms for the beef.


----------



## CarolPa (Jan 8, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> Trisha Yearwood made them on her show last year, and I thought they were so cute!  I'd love to use the mini peppers for an appy sometime, too.  I'd roast them a little first as I usually do.
> Mini Stuffed Peppers Recipe : Trisha Yearwood : Food Network




Thanks, Cheryl!  Now when I get around to doing this I have an actually recipe to follow!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 8, 2016)

CraigC said:


> If I use green peppers for stuffing they are pablanos. Rellenos don't have to be battered and fried, just go naked! You could use a vege version of picadillo. The filling used in cabbage rolls would work well. So would dirty rice. Try subbing portobello mushrooms for the beef.



I have always wanted to learn how to make "Chili's Poblamo's".  Like in Mexican restaurants.  With the cheese inside, egg battered and covered in red sauce.
I don't know what kind of cheese it is, and I'm not certain what they mean by "egg batter". I know how to make mole sauce, but its been ages.

How long do dried chili's last in the pantry.  I was going through it and found two bags of dried chili's.  Forget the names/types. One is mild and one is hot.  Might be ancho? Not sure.  They have been in there for at least two years.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2016)

I leave the chiles rellenos to the pros, but I think Rick Bayless and others would have some good recipes.

I keep my dried chiles almost forever.  I still have some Thai hots I grew 20 years ago that are still potent.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2016)

Roll_Bones said:


> I have always wanted to learn how to make "Chili's Poblamo's".  Like in Mexican restaurants.  With the cheese inside, egg battered and covered in red sauce.
> I don't know what kind of cheese it is, and I'm not certain what they mean by "egg batter". I know how to make mole sauce, but its been ages.
> 
> How long do dried chili's last in the pantry.  I was going through it and found two bags of dried chili's.  Forget the names/types. One is mild and one is hot.  Might be ancho? Not sure.  They have been in there for at least two years.



This one sounds pretty good: Chiles Rellenos Recipe : Marcela Valladolid : Food Network

I use her tamale recipe and it works great, although I add corn kernels slightly whizzed in the food processor.

A restaurant near us used to make chiles rellenos with chicken and shrimp in the cheese stuffing, served with mole. Dang, it was good!

I've made this mole recipe before and it's great. Extra can be frozen.

Rick Bayless | Classic Red Mole


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 8, 2016)

That looks like a good recipe GG, although I also leave classic Chili Relleno's to the experts .
Here's a nice video of how they're done fresh to order...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhlYiAtxM-c


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 8, 2016)

Great video, Kay.  Boy, don't those look *good!*  I've watched the cooks at my fave little mom and pop Mexican restaurant, they make them just like in the video. I love green chili sauce on them.  Red is good too, though.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 8, 2016)

I didn't see how the flour got put on the chilies to make the egg stick.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 8, 2016)

taxlady said:


> I didn't see how the flour got put on the chilies to make the egg stick.



Roasted, skinned chiles are kinda wet so the flour sticks easily.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 8, 2016)

I've seen them hold the chilis by the stem, dust with flour, and tap off the excess on the side of the bowl.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks ladies.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 8, 2016)

This one sounds good:  http://www.food.com/recipe/chiles-rellenos-in-tomato-broth-56452


----------



## ernesto panini (Jan 11, 2016)

I prefer stuffing red ones over bell peppers of other colors. I find red bell pepper sweeter and compliments or enhances the taste of the fillings used.


----------



## tenspeed (Jan 11, 2016)

I've done both green and red, and my wife prefers the red.  That makes me outvoted by 10 to 1, at least!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Jan 12, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> I leave the chiles rellenos to the pros, but I think Rick Bayless and others would have some good recipes.
> I keep my dried chiles almost forever.  I still have some Thai hots I grew 20 years ago that are still potent.



Thanks. I guess my dried chili's are good to go!



ernesto panini said:


> I prefer stuffing red ones over bell peppers of other colors. I find red bell pepper sweeter and compliments or enhances the taste of the fillings used.



I most certainly agree Ernesto.



tenspeed said:


> I've done both green and red, and my wife prefers the red.  That makes me outvoted by 10 to 1, at least!



I like green too. I just prefer the red ones when stuffing.  I think the appearance plays a large roll in my choice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jan 14, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> I guess I'm the odd person out here because I LOVE stuffed green bells...


Nope, not alone. Himself and I are in the green pepper camp, too. Even better, the stand-alone grocery store in the next town over will sell "suntan peppers" at about half the price of the cheap green ones. The suntan ones are red ones that aren't ripening evenly, so they're splotchy red-and-green. Just the right amount of mix.

If I was limited to only one color of pepper available, I'd vote for yellow. Just the right amount of sweet, but still with enough "bite" so you don't think of it as a piece of fruit.


----------

